# Best upgrade from a 700d



## Chris Overson (Feb 21, 2015)

Hey folks

*Current Camera:*
I've currently got the 700d which is my first DSLR. I've had it for about 18 months now and had a lot of fun with it, but thinking it's time to upgrade.

I'm not happy with the noise performance, I seem to have to keep everything under iso 800.   Also whilst the build quality isn't bad, I want something a little more solid to go travelling with and not have to worry about rain etc.

Having only 9 af points is a pain for me, I find it never focuses where I want so 99% of the time it's set to centre af point only.   Also whatever I do with the autofocus I struggle to get decent shots of birds etc unless they're stationary on a table.

*What I'm using the camera for:*
I do mainly wildlife and close-ups, a few landscapes but not as much.   Whilst the camera seems great for video I haven't really used it for this at all and mainly do stills only.  I'd like the ability to take decent video but it's not a priority.

Because I do a lot of distance shots I figure that full frame isn't going to benefit me much as I'd end up cropping anyway.   It's also a little out of my budget.

I'm a website designer and I'm also planning on offering photography for my customers (e.g. restaurants, local businesses etc), but I'm not looking to do full-time photography work.

*What I've been looking at:*
- Canon 70d
- Canon 7d mk II 

*Budget:*
Obviously spending less if I can, but upto around the £1000 mark.   I'll be selling my existing camera.

*My concerns:*
The 70d seems to be the step up to a better more professional version of my current camera, but I don't know if the AF or image quality is going to be much better than my current camera.   It seems mainly aimed at video but I've barely used this on the 700d.

I love the idea of owning a 7d MkII mainly due to the professional feel and build quality, also the much better AF system.   I'm disappointed with the lack of a touch screen though, which I've found useful on the 700d (for setting focus when on a tripod or pinching to zoom in review).   Are the differences in image quality and autofocus going to be  enough to make up for this?   If it's a choice between quality and convenience, it's the pictures that count.

*My current lenses:*
- Canon 18-55mm IS STM kit lens
- Canon 50mm F1.4 
- Tamron 18-250 AF Di II
- Tamron 18-270 VC PZD

*Planning to buy:*
- Tamron 70-300 VC USD
- Sigma 17-50mm OS HSM F2.8  (kit replacement)

Thanks guys, I hope I've provided enough information (sorry for such a long post).


----------



## UjaiDidida (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi there. I praise the way you post, very structured, clear and straight to the point.

7D Mark II is the first thing that pop up in my mind and I recommend this not only because of the better AF but the quick shutter burst is very handy too. The release of this model itself was targeted for moving subject shooter such as sports or wildlife photographer like you.

I like the touch screen on the 700D but the performance that 7DM2 can give is much preferable.

Cheers.


----------



## Chris Overson (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks .

I'm thinking the same.   I do like the touchscreen but I keep feeling like if I went for the 70d I'd keep kinda wishing that I'd spent the extra. 
I assume I'm right in thinking there's no real benefit to me going down the full frame route?   For the same sort of money I'm looking either new 7d mk2 or used 5dmk3.

I don't exclusively do wildlife, I do take some landscapes, but when I go out shooting I inevitably spend 90% of my time at full zoom.   I've heard people rage about full frame but I'm guessing the flagship APS-C camera should deliver nicely in all respects?


----------



## Derrel (Feb 21, 2015)

I think the newly-announced 760D might be a good camera to at least consider. It has better controls than any Rebel ever has had, plus a newer, 24 megapixel sensor, and some nifty features. I think the superzooms you have might not be the best lenses for a 24 MP sensor camera though.


----------



## Chris Overson (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks Derrel.   I've had a look at the specs but I'm wanting something to last me another couple of years and I quite like the look of the 7dmkII build.   It's probably totally overkill for me as an amatuer but I do like my toys.   I work on computers all day and photography is my reason to go outside haha!

I'm going to try and collect some better quality lenses rather than the superzooms.   They're nice and convenient but I want a decent long tele and a good short zoom.   Thinking of selling my current camera, possibly sell the 18-270 vc and buy the sigma 17-50 2.8 and the tamron 70-300 vc.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 21, 2015)

I understand about build quality, and there ARE some redeeming qualities about the bodies that have the higher-level builds, like say the 7D series or the Nikon D300-type bodies...I totally,totally "get" that aspect of it. My feelings about the 7D Mark II are not that favorable though as to the image quality; I see low noise but lacking detail as being the camera's defining characteristics. I understand why anon optimized the 7D-II for low noise, but I'm not that impressed with its image quality in all aspects. I know that opinion will not sit well with many Canon fans, and especially people who like the 7D-II for the things it was built to do best, but I honestly think the sensor is optimized more for low noise than for anything else, and the build and components is geared more toward action/sports/wildlife and High ISO use, more so than for "other" types of photography.

Camera choice depends on a number of things, and one of those is the kind of work the camera excels at. I see the 7D-II as being optimized for what I'd call high-volume "speed work", and much less for portraiture or landscape or high-definition work. I really do not think the technical image quality of the 7D is on par with the 5D-II or 5D-III or any of about five different Nikon offerings, but it **is** a well-built and speedy camera with a deep buffer and a complex AF system. For me, I'd rather have a pair of 60D's, or one 6D or a 5D Mark II or 5D III, but then those would be choices optimized for me, and my personal biases. It's difficult to know exactly what the best combination of camera qualities are for every person. I see the older 60D and the newer 70D as being close to equal, and very much a lot of camera for the money spent.

I agree with getting some better lenses. Good lenses last 15 to 20 years, or more.


----------



## Chris Overson (Feb 21, 2015)

Always the same, the more I research something the harder the decision normally becomes .

I'd love to be able to have a play with a 5d mk3 and a 7dmk2 to see what I think, but I suppose at that sort of price point any camera I go for at least is going to take decent photos.

The main things that I'm looking to upgrade from on the 700d is the build (i.e. weather sealing etc) and autofocus.   I've looked at the 70d quite a few times and the 760d looks like a great camera but I don't know if the 19af points vs the 65 on the 7d is enough .

Thanks Derrel, you've given me some more things to think about anyway, I'll have to carry on researching .


----------



## Chris Overson (Feb 24, 2015)

Managed to get to London Camera Exchange in exeter yesterday (ended up purchasing two new lenses), and got a hands-on feel of the 70d and 7dmkII.

The 7d mk II was a speed monster indeed, and on actually trying it I feel it's probably overkill.    It also feels very bulky in the hand, although that's probably because I'm used to the little 700d.

The 70d felt much better to me, a nicer grip and weight to it, not as heavy as the 7dmkii but seemed fairly well built.   Testing it I noticed the viewfinder appears much larger and clearer than what I'm used to which I find very attractive.   I know that I'll be losing out on the 65 cross type points, but I think it'll probably be the right camera for me, and I don't have to lose the touchscreen.

What I did notice was I felt like a right numpty trying to test the camera in the shop.   The layout was totally different to the 700d, which is the only DSLR I've ever owned.   I think it'd be a good place for me to learn .

Thanks for the advice guys, I'm going to try and get a manufacturer refurbished 70d to save a few extra pennies I can spend on lenses .


----------



## Frank M (Feb 24, 2015)

I don't own a 7d mk ii, but if I'm not mistaken, with your Tamron lenses and plan to buy the Sigma, there might be some compatibility issues? 

I'm in the market for a new body as well and would actually love to go with the 7dmkii, but from what I understand almost everyone is having problems with the Sigma 17-50mm f2.8, which is the lens I have and love (I have a very very excellent copy). 

Because of this I think the 70D is my option. 

Anyone have any further info on this?


----------



## Chris Overson (Feb 25, 2015)

I've already gone ahead and ordered a 70d after playing with one in a shop, but I'm not sure about this issue.   I can't imagine it's going to be a long term problem as the camera will probably be out as the flagship aps-c for quite a while (thinking of how long the 7d was out).

Maybe firmware updates will solve any issues people are having?


----------



## Frank M (Feb 25, 2015)

Chris Overson said:


> I've already gone ahead and ordered a 70d after playing with one in a shop, but I'm not sure about this issue.   I can't imagine it's going to be a long term problem as the camera will probably be out as the flagship aps-c for quite a while (thinking of how long the 7d was out).
> 
> Maybe firmware updates will solve any issues people are having?



Chris,

From what I understand this won't be the case. Backwards compatibility tends to be a problem and Canon has no reason to put out any firmware updates supporting third-party lenses.

My understanding is, if there is a way to correct the issue, it will involve sending the lens back to Sigma for rechipping which would cost $

From what I've read, Sigma 17-50 f2.8 works great on the 70D....so you should be fine....it's the 7Dmkii that's the issue. That's the body I would like to upgrade to though.


----------



## Chris Overson (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks Frank, yeah I loved the idea of getting the 7dmkii for the superior build quality and autofocus but I think the 70d should still be a great camera for me.   I don't really think I'll be abusing the camera much and I'd miss the touchscreen I think.    I'm just hoping the 70d autofocus will do the job, and that I don't get a copy with that odd centre point focus fault that I've read about.


----------



## Frank M (Feb 25, 2015)

Chris I think you'll be more than happy with the 70D. I was set on the 70D as well, but I do a lot of video, and thought it might seem like a lot extra for one feature, I'm willing to pay the extra for 1080p 60fps recording. Having said that, I think in the end I'll be going with the 70D as well just because of the compatibility issue with the Sigma 17-50 I have. It really is one of my fav lenses.


----------



## Chris Overson (Feb 25, 2015)

I bought my 17-50mm f2.8 on monday and I haven't been out with it yet!  So sad, I've been working the last few days.   The 70d should hopefully arrive tomorrow and I will be going out one way or another


----------



## Derrel (Feb 25, 2015)

Great news Chris! Two new lenses AND a new camera to use them on! Woo-hoo!!!!! I hope you get some great weather when you get the opportunity to take the new kit out for its first run! It's great that the actual hands-on in London Camera Exchange's showroom was able to help you arrive at a decision that felt best for you. There's nothing better than a hands-on, side-by-side when struggling to make a purchase decision. Specifications are one thing...holding and hefting and sighting through two competing cameras is another thing entirely.


----------



## Chris Overson (Feb 25, 2015)

Derrel said:


> Great news Chris! Two new lenses AND a new camera to use them on! Woo-hoo!!!!! I hope you get some great weather when you get the opportunity to take the new kit out for its first run! It's great that the actual hands-on in London Camera Exchange's showroom was able to help you arrive at a decision that felt best for you. There's nothing better than a hands-on, side-by-side when struggling to make a purchase decision. Specifications are one thing...holding and hefting and sighting through two competing cameras is another thing entirely.



Thanks Derrel.     I'd spent hours watching reviews and drooling over the 7dmkii, then picked up the 70d in the shop and decided I liked it.   I'll definitely view in person before buying in future.

I'll see how the autofocus performs... but from what I've heard it uses the same system as the old 7d which despite having fewer AF points still gets a lot of good reports so I'm hopeful .   Looking forward to getting used to using a DSLR with proper controls and taking some pics .   I live by the coast so hoping for some good weather to test the lenses and find some landscapes/birds.

Just need to decide on a long tele now to go with my kit...


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 26, 2015)

I was going to post a new link comparing the two cameras, but pffttt you did your homework and now time to have some fun. (I have 7dmk II and Wifey has 70d) No complaints unless the bird moves, or the sun does not shine, or it rains, or I forget the memory card, or the batteries don't last long enough............... Really no complaints except I wish I had a 1DX and 300 2.8 II with the 600 F4 II and and and and and and and.   

Deciding on your long tele should be much easier than deciding on a camera.  Just get the lightweight 1000mm F2.8; case closed!


----------

